# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  If Given The Chance To Change.....

## Traveler

There are things that we have accomplished in life and targets that we still have to fight for.  Now, each of us has his own story and we are either satisfied or not.

I was wondering …..if you were given  the chance to change just One thing in your life, what would that be!  Of course you might be satisfied as it is…..but what is that One thing that would really make the difference?


Besides the factor of money, or Health which are most popular and easy, what is that special ONE THING for you?

For instance, I can say that I wished I had learnt many languages, or become a pilot!

Ok guys, give it a thought and let’s see who’s first!

----------


## hotelmymood

This is a technology particularly well paid, you will earn Commission acted quickly.

----------


## Xeemcoll

One thing that would really make the difference

----------

